# Webcam scb-0350m

## JCNamica

Hello,

Can someone tell me which driver in the latest kernel (2.6.25-r5) best suit the webcam I do have on my Samsung R530 notebook computer.

Model seems to be Alcor Micro Corp. Digitech Webcam SCB-0350M.

I did try all the drivers from the distribution and none works.

Thank you by advance.   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JCNamica,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Is  *Quote:*   

> latest kernel (2.6.25-r5) 

 a typo ?

That kernel is well over a year old.  kernel.org have just released 2.6.38.

Knowing that you have a Alcor Micro Corp. Digitech Webcam SCB-0350M isn't very useful. Manufactures keep changing the hardware without changing the model number. We need the output from lsusb that shows your camera.  That tells us about the parts inside, which is what you need a driver for.

lsusb comes from the the usbutils package.  You may need to emerge it.

----------

## JCNamica

Sorry,

I wrote 2.6.25-r5 in lieu of 2.6.35-r5 which is the latest with amd64.

I will try to put ~amd64 in my make.conf to download the 2.6.38 kernel you told about and have a look at the new drivers.

I'll let you informed about what.

Thanks again.   :Smile: 

----------

## JCNamica

Hi all,

Here is the lsusb log for the device corresponding to my webcam:

command: lsusb -v -s 1:3

```

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1210:25f4 DigiTech 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1210 DigiTech

  idProduct          0x25f4 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           1 Alcor Micro, Corp.

  iProduct                2 USB 2.0 PC Camera

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          512

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               4 WebCam SCB-0350M

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 WebCam SCB-0350M

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength           78

        dwClockFrequency       30.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                27

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 6

        guidExtensionCode         {b0d0bb68-a461-834b-90b7-a6215f3c4f70}

        bNumControl            16

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          2

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        bmControls( 1)       0xff

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000157f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          White Balance Temperature

          Backlight Compensation

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x 9

          None

          SECAM - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               7

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 WebCam SCB-0350M

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      323

        bEndPointAddress                  130

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       3

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                5

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 2 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                  3072000

        dwMaxBitRate                 18432000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  1013760

        dwMaxBitRate                  6082560

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                   768000

        dwMaxBitRate                  4608000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                   253440

        dwMaxBitRate                  1520640

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                   192000

        dwMaxBitRate                  1152000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            26

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               5

        wWidth( 0)                        640

        wHeight( 0)                       480

        wWidth( 1)                        352

        wHeight( 1)                       288

        wWidth( 2)                        320

        wHeight( 2)                       240

        wWidth( 3)                        176

        wHeight( 3)                       144

        wWidth( 4)                        160

        wHeight( 4)                       120

        bNumCompressionPatterns             5

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 WebCam SCB-0350M

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 WebCam SCB-0350M

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0c00  2x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 WebCam SCB-0350M

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 WebCam SCB-0350M

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

If you can tell me where to find this driver, it would be helpful.

Thanks by advance.  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JCNamica,

Your webcam is a USB2 UVC device and has been in the kernel for a long time.  

In menuconfig you need 

```
Multimedia support

Video For Linux 

Video capture adapters 

V4L USB devices 

USB Video Class (UVC) 

UVC input events device support
```

 I suggest making as much of it as modules as you so you can play with the module parameters easily if it does not 'just work'.

menuconfig as a search function.  Press /

The kernel help shows 

```
USB Video Class (UVC) (USB_VIDEO_CLASS)

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS:

Support for the USB Video Class (UVC). Currently only video

input devices, such as webcams, are supported.

For more information see: <http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/>

Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=m]

Type : tristate

Prompt: USB Video Class (UVC)

Defined at drivers/media/video/uvc/Kconfig:1

Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m] && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y] && VIDEO_V4L2 [=m] && V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y] && USB [=y]

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])

-> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])

-> V4L USB devices (V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y])
```

----------

## JCNamica

Hi NeddySeagoon ,

Thank you very much for your help.

I did check the UVC driver, and now, my webcam is well recognized by the kernel.

Problem is solved.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

